# "I wish you happiness"?



## xiaofeng__

What's the difference between these two ways:
난 당신이 행복했으면 좋겠어.
행복하길 바래.

Is one more formal than the other?
I'm really confused.


----------



## eggsarepurple

당신이 행복했으면 좋겠어.
It will be good if you're happy.

행복하길 바래
I hope that you are happy.

See the difference? First one is more like saying to a sad friend or something. =D


----------



## Mallarme

eggsarepurple said:


> 당신이 행복했으면 좋겠어.
> *It will be good if you're happy.*



Actually, 당신이 행복했으면 좋겠어 translates into the conditional mood:

It would be good if you were happy.


----------



## eggsarepurple

Mallarme said:


> Actually, 당신이 행복했으면 좋겠어 translates into the conditional mood:
> 
> It would be good if you were happy.


 
Yeah~ my bad. =D


----------



## xiaofeng__

Thank you, but how would I make them formal?
당신이 행복했으면 좋겠어요.
Would that be a correct sentence?


----------



## hana20

To make it formal ,just change -어요 to -습니다.It would be 좋겠습니다. I hope it helps


----------

